# Inch worm



## turky93 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure what their real name is, I figure they're some kind of caterpillar, Ive just always called them inch worms.
Saw this critter next to me while I was hunting yesterday. He stood straight up when I put my camera in his face.





Heres an actual size shot


----------



## leo (Apr 16, 2009)

nice shots


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 16, 2009)

Now that's cool


----------



## Hoss (Apr 16, 2009)

Reaching out to you to get his picture taken.  Neat shots.

Hoss


----------

